# Similar Buildings around the world



## Conceptarq (Aug 8, 2013)

M10 Tower-Alzira










CCTV Tower -China


----------



## Bovin (Apr 20, 2012)

Zollverein School of Management & Design, designed by SANAA, *Essen, Germany*








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Zollverein_School_of_Management_and_Design_3116754.jpg

Ehundura building, by Leibar-Seigneurin, *Nantes, France*








http://www.archdaily.com/411779/ehundura-leibar-seigneurin/


----------



## Conceptarq (Aug 8, 2013)

Interbak tower -Peru










Repsol Tower - Argentina










Titanium -Chile










Iberdrola Tower-Bilbao


----------



## BringMe (May 7, 2011)

Titanium is the best one! looks incredible!! :master:


----------



## Conceptarq (Aug 8, 2013)

Tijuana Towers -Mexico












Plaza Republica - Peru


----------



## urban stylin (Mar 29, 2010)

wow interesting thread, nice to see the different variations of some awesome designs


----------



## Conceptarq (Aug 8, 2013)

Foster And Partners Headquarter Tower- London










Volkswagen headquarters - Peru


----------



## Conceptarq (Aug 8, 2013)

Vitra Tower -Brasil












Punto Chapultepec- Mexico


----------



## Conceptarq (Aug 8, 2013)

LAN airlines HEADQUARTERS IN LIMA-PERU​









MOHO TOWER SAN JOSE -COSTA RICA​


----------



## Black Watch (Jul 22, 2013)

United Nations Secretariat Building, New York (1952)









South Lanarkshire Council Headquarters, Hamilton (1964)


----------



## Aristaeus (Oct 8, 2014)

The predecessors of Empire State Building:
R. J. Reynolds Building, Winston-Salem, North Carolina _(on the left)_
Carew Tower, Cincinnati, Ohio _(in the centre)_


----------



## Marco Bruno (Aug 29, 2003)

This façade in Oslo has some similarities with another one in Lisbon. However, the buildings are different in size.

Oslo









Lisbon


----------



## HEREDIANO1 (Aug 7, 2014)

edit.


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Luxor Las Vegas.*










*Palace of Peace and Reconciliation. Astana, Kazakhstan.*










*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palace_of_Peace_and_Reconciliation*


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Astana, Kazakhstan.*










*Moscow.*


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Wavy skyscraper in Seoul. South Korea.*










*Astana, Kazakhstan.*


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Aldar HQ Abu Dhabi. United Arab Emirates.*










*Round skyscraper in Guangzhou.*










*Office building Fang Yuan in Shenyang.*


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Gate to the East Suzhou, Jiangsu, China.*










*Moon Hotel (Kaiping, China)*


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Doha Tower.*










*Torre Agbar. Barcelona. Spain.*


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Azrieli Center. Tel Aviv, Israel.*










*Ponte City. Johannesburg, South Africa.*










*Hotel Innside Frankfurt Eurotheum.*


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*Government Communications Headquarters.*








*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Government_Communications_Headquarters*

*The new headquarters of Apple Campus 2.*








*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apple_Campus*

*Shanghai Synchrotron Radiation Facility (SSRF)*








*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shanghai_Synchrotron_Radiation_Facility.*

*Diamond Light Source. Britain Hadron Collider.*








*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diamond_Light_Source.*

*European Synchrotron Radiation Facility.*








*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/European_Synchrotron_Radiation_Facility*

*SPring-8 Hyōgo Prefecture, Japan.*








*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SPring-8*


----------



## Eroha (Feb 24, 2014)

*The European Organization for Nuclear Research.*








*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CERN*

*Ericsson Globe. Johanneshov, Stockholm.*








*https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ericsson_Globe*


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Building:* Sony Tower
*Year built:* 1984
*Architect:* Philip Johnson and John Burgee
*Location:* New York City, USA









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/c0/Sony_Building_by_David_Shankbone.jpg

*Building:* Santander Tower (Simón Bolivar Tower)
*Year built:* 1992
*Architect:* M. Paredes y Asociados
*Location:* Santiago, Chile









http://cdn.dipity.com/uploads/events/fd3d4489814395085b67bb03478d8772_1M.png


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Building:* One Liberty Place
*Year built:* 1987
*Architect:* Helmut Jahn
*Location:* Philadelphia, USA



buildmilehightower said:


>



*Building:* Cruz Blanca Building
*Year built:* 1992
*Architect:* Gustavo Krefft
*Location:* Santiago, Chile



kofemord said:


>


----------



## Quilmeño89 (Dec 10, 2009)

*Building:* Gas Company Tower
*Year built:* 1991
*Architect:* Skidmore, Owings & Merrill 
*Location:* Los Angeles, USA




*Building:* Panamericana Plaza (Lloyd's Tower)
*Year built:* 1995
*Architect:* Raúl Lier & Alberto Tonconogy
*Location:* Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

The concert hall in Skopje, Macedonia (soon to be demolished and rebuild in a shape of an egg)



















The Sofia state circus, Bulgaria (the building was destroyed in fire in 1983)


----------

